# Frankie. My baby.



## bellapsyd (Jun 21, 2008)

http://angel-hearts.org/animals/rabbits/spitzcatherine/frankie.phtml

please visit my tribute.

forever in my heart.


----------



## JimD (Jun 21, 2008)

ray:


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh so sorry about Frankie. But what a wonderful memorial.:rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 22, 2008)

I am sorry about Frankie.Binky free Frankie.ink iris:


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks you for your sweet replies. I'm so glad to have found this forum


----------



## FallingStar (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Frankie. :tears2:I bet it's very hard to loose a bun. 

That is a wonderful memorial for him. ray:



Binky Free Frankie Boy. ink iris:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm so sorryabout Frankie. I know how hard it is to lose them, it's the worst. If you ever need to talk, you can pm me.

Binky free Frankie:rainbow:


----------



## Jenk (Jun 23, 2008)

What a wonderful tribute to Frankie, yoursweet bun. Know that he binkies free on the other side of the:rainbow:, where you will again meet him someday. :hug1 

Jenk


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 23, 2008)

I saw him in a dream, where he started to groom the other bunny we adopted after he passed. It was the only dream I had about him...I like to think he was communicating with me, telling me he approved of her..


----------



## Jenk (Jun 23, 2008)

*bellapsyd wrote: *


> I saw him in a dream, where he started to groom the other bunny we adopted after he passed. It was the only dream I had about him...I like to think he was communicating with me, telling me he approved of her..


I believe that your dream interpretation is correct. :nodAnd what a sweet message to send about your newly-adopted girl. :bunnyhug:


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about Frankie. 

R.I.P. Frankie :rainbow:ink iris:

May memories of him give you the strength to continue the work you do helping many rabbits.

Jo xx


----------

